# Fruit Dip



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

1 large Cool Whip 
1 small flavoured yogurt (I like lemon for this)

Mix together and serve with cut up fruit as a dip.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2005)

Actually Alix I used to make a fruit salad - every kind of fruit you can imagine raisins and everything - and top it with vanilla yogurt - your whipped cream addition would make it over the top good!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2005)

sounds kinda like ambrosia salad, no?


----------



## middie (Feb 23, 2005)

oooooh yum bucky i love that stuff !!!!!


----------

